

Why Venture Capitalists Don't Think for Themselves - harlox
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/why-angels-and-venture-capitalists-dont-think-for-themselves-2012-09-20

======
TheCL
Interesting article, some good advice and a practical perspective. It's
refreshing.

------
cantory
it's dissapointing to think it's important to I have to know somebody as
opposed to just being measured against how good an opportunity I have..
however they always say the truth is hard

------
CBeau
Good article. It's always helpful to get an insider's perspective

